# Patrick asks holdovers to reapply



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*GOP appointees to hear by June 1*

By Andrea Estes, Globe Staff | May 8, 2007

Governor Deval Patrick, in his latest effort to reshape his administration, has informed all commissioners and agency leaders appointed by his Republican predecessors that they must reapply for their jobs and will be notified by June 1 if they can remain in their positions.

The letter, sent to about 50 GOP holdovers late last week, addresses one of the central concerns of key state Democrats, who have argued that the new governor has not acted decisively enough to put his imprint on an executive branch ruled by Republicans for the last 16 years.
"The governor has asked each secretariat to build a team that shares this administration's priorities and visions," said Patrick spokesman Kyle Sullivan. "The letter is part of a process that is ongoing since the administration took office and that we expect to be concluded by the end of the month."
An administration source said that Patrick would probably reappoint a handful of the commissioners and department heads, but that most will be asked to leave.
Among those notified was Harry Spence, commissioner of the Department of Social Services, who has faced criticism for the death of children in DSS care, including 4-year-old Rebecca Riley, and for the case of Haleigh Poutre, who was beaten into a coma in 2005. The agency was accused of trying to prematurely remove the 11-year-old from life support.

Full Story: http://www.boston.com/news/local/articles/2007/05/08/patrick_asks_holdovers_to_reapply/


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ohhh I think his left his "imprint" on MA enough already


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Firing 50 republicans for no reason...there ought to be an investigation!!!!Congressional hearings, Wheres the media outcry?


----------



## sweeper20 (Dec 22, 2006)

I can't imagine that...it would be like letting go of several US Attorneys by the republican admin mid year...oh wait...


----------

